

The 84% who don't click on ads - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/11/the-unclicking-84.html

======
jamesbressi
Obviously wise advice, although without demographic information on the
"clickers", besides the vertical market information provided
[http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArtic...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=115210&lfe=1)
\-- there is no way to target those who click.

Now, if we get the demo info about who is clicking (age, sex, income, marital
status, job description) it would be a treasure trove to those who create the
ads. More importantly, it would be a treasure trove to those of us without
Fortune 500 budgets for advertising.

But I digress...

In other news, "The Stupids" is on Comedy Central right now starring Tom
Arnold. It shows a one star review on Dish Network, but then again Dish
Network's critique also doesn't rate The Goonies with the billion stars it
deserves... hmm wonder if it's worth a watch on my break.

------
maudineormsby
While I agree with his overall point, his last statement is confusing:

"It's okay to make an ad that isn't easy to measure. If it works, that's
enough."

How do you know it works if it's not easy to measure? This is the thinking
that leads to Leo Burnett charging obscene amounts for "3 points of equity".

If you do not demand that your marketing team (or agency) give you metrics and
demonstrate success/failure, then you have no way to know if your campaigns
are successful. So what kind of metric can you use to measure the success of
an ad that isn't primarily for clicking on?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Before the internet, people would run an ad campaign, and then measure sales
for that period. We've become addicted to click-counting because its there.
But its missing 84% of the data. Come up with another way to correlate ads
with traffic, and make your fortune!

------
futuremint
Note that those stats are for _display_ ads, not for _search_ ads. Display ads
would be the crap you see flashing in your face when you go to a site just to
read something. Search ads are a different animal as they're better targeted.

------
Edinburger
It would be good if he illustrated his point with an example of an ad
optimized for the 84%. Brand awareness? Advertising online to bring people in-
store rather than simply driving clicks? What are good examples?

~~~
puns
Brand awareness. An ad for a BMW for example. You're not likely to click and
buy the car right there, so it works the same way as their TV ad does -- it'll
keep the brand in your memory until you need to make a car purchase decision.

------
motters
Am I the only person who uses Ad-Art?

